# Looking for crew



## photofishin

Boat owners again as of today. (2012 Sea Hunt Gamefish 27) Looking for experienced crewmembers to split fuel, bait, ice and boat cleaning duties this summer. I'll be targeting pelagics at the floaters and trolling occasionally. PM me your information. I prefer people who've fished offshore for years and who have their own equipment. I don't mind beer on the boat but no drunks please.


----------



## Beerguy91

If you ever someone, let me know! I have my own gear and am experienced offshore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainHatt

happy to go many years fishing off shore pm me


----------



## tkaqua

Will be down from sa 1st week June...have my own gear ..let me know


----------



## GETNBENT

PM Sent


----------



## TexasEdition

I've been on that boat many times. Took a few trips to the floaters. I;ll take a ride wtih you on your boat or mine.


----------



## hugopena

photofishin said:


> Boat owners again as of today. (2012 Sea Hunt Gamefish 27) Looking for experienced crewmembers to split fuel, bait, ice and boat cleaning duties this summer. I'll be targeting pelagics at the floaters and trolling occasionally. PM me your information. I prefer people who've fished offshore for years and who have their own equipment. I don't mind beer on the boat but no drunks please.
> View attachment 4581741


----------



## hugopena

Looking to fish offshore for red snapper, dorado, etc. Experienced offshore fisherman out of Freeport; have my own gear. Would be glad to split expenses, i.e. bait, fuel, etc. Please text me at 832-286-2670. I live in the Houston/Cypress area.


----------



## photofishin

hugopena said:


> Looking to fish offshore for red snapper, dorado, etc. Experienced offshore fisherman out of Freeport; have my own gear. Would be glad to split expenses, i.e. bait, fuel, etc. Please text me at 832-286-2670. I live in the Houston/Cypress area.


thanks...what's your name so I can add you to the list?


----------



## thirdcoastangler

photofishin said:


> thanks...what's your name so I can add you to the list?


Unless it's some sort of clever pornography name, it might could be Hugo Pena


----------



## hugopena

photofishin said:


> thanks...what's your name so I can add you to the list?


Hugo Pena. 832-286-270


----------



## hugopena

thirdcoastangler said:


> Unless it's some sort of clever pornography name, it might could be Hugo Pena


----------



## hugopena

Ha, ha. Yes, it is. Who is this?


----------



## ROBALO 2160

PM sent!


----------



## photofishin

Appreciate all the messages/replies. I think I now have a good group of experienced fishermen to go when needing crew. As always, when weather windows appear and work schedule allows, I'll send out texts to see if anyone is available. By the way...thinking the new boat name will be the Mega-Bite.


----------



## waterfly

Let ensure we honor the name and it is not only Mega-Bite; but also Mega-Catch.......


----------

